# No One wants to put a V blade on 06 2500 with Duramax



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

I would prefer a Fisher V blade put the installers in the Western NY area are saying the cannot put one on the truck because of the front axle rating.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

You will probably get the same response from every V plow manufacturer. Many people do it anyways and never have a problem


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

Not that Im a huge fan but thats why Ive had to stick with Fords. Everyone else went to the independant suspension. I noticed it with comparing a same year ford f-350 PSD with a Blizzard 810 and a Chevy 2500Hd Duramax with the same plow. 

The Ford will pick the plow up and drop a couple inches
The Chevy almost bottoms the nose out.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Not sure if it varies by state but no one will install it for me, they say it overloads the fron taxle. They will sell me one that I would need to install myself or find someone on the side to do it. Then I would be concerned about the snowplows warrenty they could not give me a clear answer if problems occurred with the plow would I get warrenty service on it.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Is this a Reg. cab or Ext.? The duramax is heavy. You might have trouble with chevy if you break anything. unfortunately the manufacturers don't trust us to use ballast to offset the wieght.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Its an Extened cab 8' box, really wanted to stay with Fisher or Western. Always had Fisher and love the trip edge, buddy's Boss does not stay in scoop very well wings keep kicking in. Meyer did not seem heavy duty enough, do not like the Sno-Way V. I have a 400lb plate steel sheet that I bolt into the bed for winter, uesed in old 04 gasser with Fisher straight blade, and balance of ballast made up with salt. Love the diesel and Allison for towing and thought for sure it could handle V blade. Fords are ok but the 3/4 ton I test drove rode pretty hard I was bouncing in the seat, guess thats why it can carry a V.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

We had a guy plowing with us last year who had an 05 2500 with a durmax and a western 8'6" MVP...dealer put it on, truck did alright, yeah it squatted but it did the job....get some timbrens, every once and a while the plow frame would bottom out on a curb....Call a few different dealers....some one will put it on...


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

CASH AND CARRY

You can mount what ever you want yourself.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I have a Blizzard 810 on my 98 ex cab diesel. Turn the bars up 5 turns and add timbrens. My front GVW is lower than the newer trucks and I have had no problems.


----------



## JLK 1500 (Oct 11, 2005)

*not the only one*

me and a really good friend of mine just bought 06 crew cabs. mine is a GMC with an Duramax lbz and his is a Chevy Duramax lly. both are short box. no one around here will put v plows on our trucks with out singing a waiver . they said there to heavy for the front axel and putting a plow on it could void the warrenty. i went right back to the dealer that i bought mine from and asked him what was going on here. he asked me to wait for a few monents while he had someone come down here. up pulls a twin to my truck with a v blade on it. the truck handled it no problem.he had the tbars cranked up 5 turns and 300lb of ballist on the bed of the truck. the dealer then typed up a letter for me to give to general welding ( the local boss dealer) and said to have them give em call if there were any problems. the letter the dealer typed up states that putting the boss v plow 8'2 would not effect the warrenty in any way. mine is getting insatlled next week and hopefully i wont have any problems with it. i do plan on getting the timbrens for the truck though. if anybody in the buffalo ny area is having the same problem drop me an email id be glad to help you out. [email protected] is the email. yes i know , but ive had the email address since i was 16 and it seems to hard to get rid of it. thanks prsport


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

just have them install the mount and wire for you and stick the plow in the bed and click it on when you get home


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Thanks for the info, my buddy in springville has a Boss V on his Ford 1 ton and is not happy with it. I will need to find out what dealer installed his, the problem he has is in scoop position the wings keep kicking back to straight or vee position. The dealer checked the plow 2x and said it is set up correctly. My buddy has been plowing for a long time and is not abusive. Even easing into a pile the wings would kick back, his old straight blade angled in a similar situation would never have a problem. The only other thing is I like the trip edge of Fishers , plowing some gas stations and the blade tends to catch alot and hate dumping the whole load of snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

scholzee,
"My buddy has been plowing for a long time and is not abusive. Even easing into a pile the wings would kick back." 

If he has been plowing for a long time it's time he learned how to set up his own plow.
Have your Buddy take the cover off of the pump and adjust the high presser relief a little. If there releasing to easily for him.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

SnoFarmer said:


> scholzee,
> "My buddy has been plowing for a long time and is not abusive. Even easing into a pile the wings would kick back."
> 
> If he has been plowing for a long time it's time he learned how to set up his own plow.
> Have your Buddy take the cover off of the pump and adjust the high presser relief a little. If there releasing to easily for him.


Well being a new truck and new $5,000 Boss plow under warrenty you would think the dealer would set it up right. The dealer told my Buddy the pressure relief valves were set up correctly, when asked if they could adjust them a little higher they said they would but his warrenty will be void as the cylinder brackets or plow may start bending. This year he is going to try it himself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

According to Blizzard's power match or whatever it is, I'm supposed to have a 760 straight blade on my F350 CC PSD. Instead I have a 8611 LP.   

You're not too far from Jerre's in Erie, run over to his place and have him install it for you, at least you won't have to worry about it being installed correctly.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

True, if you set the relief to high you could bend some things or rupture a hose.

The wings should bleed back, just like a straight blade does if you have to much pressure on one corner. When he is out plowing the first time this year, take a little time and adjust it a little at a time and try it out. .


----------



## JLK 1500 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Hey scholzee*

My buddy and i are looking for a kind of group discount deal. were both looking for v plows and keep going back and forth between fisher and boss. if we can get another person on board they will drop the prices by over 300. so drop me an email if your interested. [email protected] thanks


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*Snoway V*

I went to the Snoway dealer and they said they would have no problem throwing any of their plows on a 2500HD.


----------



## IBEW103 (Sep 11, 2006)

Joe D said:


> I have a Blizzard 810 on my 98 ex cab diesel. Turn the bars up 5 turns and add timbrens. My front GVW is lower than the newer trucks and I have had no problems.


Joe, how do like the blizzard 810??????? I have an 06 chevy diesel ext cab w/a 8' fisher SS x blade and was thinking of selling it for something different. I almost bought the blizzard last year but wasnt sure how it would work.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

if you dont mind the drive call burquip equip


----------



## Ripple (Aug 30, 2004)

scholzee said:


> I would prefer a Fisher V blade put the installers in the Western NY area are saying the cannot put one on the truck because of the front axle rating.


Thats BS...either your talking about a crew cab or your fisher dealer sucks!

My GMC Dealer (Shirns GMC in Williamsport Pa) is also a Fisher dealer.... he heres this BS all the time and just laughs...

Of course the Duramax is heavy its a 300++ hp high torque diesel.

Proper ballast is a must and Timbrens recommended


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

When I was a Blizzard Certified installer, we put 810's and 8611's on anything 3/4 ton and above. I even put them on 1/2 tons. Stop and see Jerre, he will set the record straight for you.

The truck manufactures are starting to puss out with the idea of selling trucks to snowplowers. Sad.:realmad: 

Dodge catered to the snowplowers for years, and now they pussed out.

Just my two pennies.


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

I am in Reading PA we will install a Fisher V for you give us a call


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Jon Geer said:


> When I was a Blizzard Certified installer, we put 810's and 8611's on anything 3/4 ton and above. I even put them on 1/2 tons. Stop and see Jerre, he will set the record straight for you.
> 
> The truck manufactures are starting to puss out with the idea of selling trucks to snowplowers. Sad.:realmad:
> 
> ...


lol, But you did not see four door 1/2 tons ether. The truck bodies on the trucks have grown in weight and all of the options . So, now you have sacrificed a work truck for a boulevard cruiser/ grocery getter.

A 1/2 ton made in the 60's and 70's could do some hard work compared to a 1/2 ton MFG today.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> lol, But you did not see four door 1/2 tons ether. The truck bodies on the trucks have grown in weight and all of the options . So, now you have sacrificed a work truck for a boulevard cruiser/ grocery getter.
> 
> A 1/2 ton made in the 60's and 70's could do some hard work compared to a 1/2 ton MFG today.


Yeah 10-4, most of todays 1/2 tons are just SUV's with a rear sun deck.

MFG are starting to change their plow mounting systems to limit the installation of "full size" plows on 1/2 tons. It is a litigious society, and they're having to protect their butts for the lawyers.

It's possible that the dealers you have contacted have either been sued, or are aware of a suit in which the installer was found liable. Could have been an accident involving a plow and some lawyer discovered the plow was improperly matched to the vehicle capacity. This would leave the installer in the hot seat. The courts would see the "excessive" weight of the plow as being a mitigating factor in the cause, and severity of the incident. The pro installer is held to a higher level of responsibility then the "amateur" meaning he should know better. It could cost him or his insurance compony mucho beanos, now the dealer is operating in the "once bit, twice shy" mode.

Go to the western web site and use their "Quick Match" it will tell you what you can "legally" install. In this case with the 2500HD diesel you're good to go unless it's a crewcab. Even then it will fit, you just exceed the GVWR of the vehicle. You most likely dealing with a dealer whom doesn't think gaining your business is worth the risk of losing his business.

On the upside it's a easy install, cash and carry the plow and install it on whatever you want.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

StorksAuto said:


> I am in Reading PA we will install a Fisher V for you give us a call


how much is a plow parka ? for a curtis


----------

